# Does anyone else write poetry?



## Aldino (Apr 6, 2012)

Although I'm mostly a science fiction writer I occasionally dabble in the art that is poetry.
I'm not amazing at poetry but I find it relaxing and fun to write. 

I just wanted to know who else out there writes poetry and if you would care to share your thoughts on writing it or your poems themselves.

Any poetry is good poetry and I would love to hear anything that you have to offer no matter how quaint or silly you might think that it is. Please remember that beauty is in the eye of the beholder, and that even if you think your the next Shakespear, you may come off as a Dr. Suess wanna-be.

To break the ice in here I'll post a metaphysical Shakespearian poem that I wrote as a break from writing my book. (irony)
Please keep your answers serious, I'd like to have an educated discussion, or at least attempt to do so for a little while.

*Text removed*


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 6, 2012)

I do write poetry and I can give you a sample of what I write:

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7700528/


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 6, 2012)

There ya go! Easy as that. Here's some sample Poetry I've had for about a month now.

*Text removed*


----------



## Aldino (Apr 6, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> I do write poetry and I can give you a sample of what I write:
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7700528/



Very impressive! Who do you get your influences from if any? Any poetry about nature and its attributes just flows so nicely don't you think?



> There ya go! Easy as that.


Also thank you Foxy, couldn't have done it with out you.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 6, 2012)

Aldino said:


> Very impressive! Who do you get your influences from if any? Any poetry about nature and its attributes just flows so nicely don't you think?



Well if you have ever read dragonlance books I get my inspiration from the authors.

Yeah I thought it was generic and horrible to be honest. :/


----------



## Aldino (Apr 6, 2012)

Dragonfurry said:


> Well if you have ever read dragonlance books I get my inspiration from the authors.
> 
> Yeah I thought it was generic and horrible to be honest. :/



I have read every Dragonlance book ever from cover to cover. They are too simple for me now but way back in the day I lived off of those books.
A very good place indeed from which to draw influence.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 6, 2012)

Aldino said:


> I have read every Dragonlance book ever from cover to cover. They are too simple for me now but way back in the day I lived off of those books.
> A very good place indeed from which to draw influence.



Well they are still good books to read. Yeah i guess but I always wrote poetry when i was in a good mood and I felt like I had no one else to talk to. :/


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 6, 2012)

Come on guys.  Don't try to circumvent the 'no posting full text into the forums' rule.  If you want to discuss poetry, discuss poetry... don't just make an ad thread for your own.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Apr 6, 2012)

Alright, alright. We'll dial down the Poetry Advertising.

OT: Anyway, the woman who wrote that poem was once a dear friend of mine. But... Well... Let's just say that we met a rather unpleasant end. So, after she left, i decided to keep her last poem as a reminder of how brilliant-minded she was. I've kept it in my Documents for quite some time now and I felt the need to share it with you lot. For those of you who haven't seen it after Renard removed it and wish to see it, I'll PM it to you.

But still, I think there's no better way to tanscribe your emotions than to make a poem out of them. Cliched, yes. But beautiful? Definitely.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 6, 2012)

Just to be clear, you can post links to poetry here.  Just no full text.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (Apr 6, 2012)

I writ poetry, six word memoirs are my favorite.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 6, 2012)

I write three-sentance stanza poetry, or used to. Wrote it while in my dark place.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Apr 6, 2012)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7726901/

That one I wrote today. Always do 20 lines on my poetry.


----------



## Aldino (Apr 6, 2012)

Kosdu said:


> I write three-sentance stanza poetry, or used to. Wrote it while in my dark place.


In my experience in writing poetry, doing so under emotionally trying times and or circumstances can yeild the best results. Poetry is supposed to be full of emotion and sometimes the best way to do that is to be emotional at the time.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 8, 2012)

Closed via OP request.


----------

